# help!!



## slward (Apr 25, 2014)

my cat is very affectionate all the time and is always rubbing against you... however the last few days she has been doing this but really really friendly and it was only last night she was calling driving us mad.... question is is she in full season from the day she starts calling??? and how many days now will this last??: i have kepted her in but she managed to get out through a window and there was ginger cat hanging around, i caught him on her but she never screamed or anything so i assumed it did not happen, we managed to finally get her in but there is not signs of males hanging about today.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Didn't you post yesterday that she DID scream and was licking herself?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You already have a thread on this same subject. Closing this one.


----------

